# quedarse / meterse con alguien



## Marcadi

Bonjour, 
existe-t-il une différence d'usage ou une nuance entre *meterse con alguien* et *quedarse con alguien*?
Les 2 étant traduits par "taquiner qqn", je ne sais pas si je peux les employer dans le même type de contexte.


----------



## nausicae51

bonjour, 
meterse con alguien -taquiner
quedarse con alguien -rester avec quelqu´un
espere avoir repondu correctement


----------



## Marcadi

Merci pour ta réponse Nausicae51, mais le dictionnaire indique la chose suivante:
*Loc. quedarse con alguien (fam) : taquiner qqn*
et on m'a déjà dit "te quedas conmigo?" alors que je je racontais des balivernes à qqn.
Du coup, j'aimerais savoir si c'est différent de "meterse con alguien"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

"*Quedarse con alguien*" (sens figuré): l'idée serait celle de *faire avaler des couleuvres*.

¿Te estás quedando conmigo?: Tu rigoles? C'est une blague? Tu te fiches de ma poire ? Tu me prends pour un imbécile ? Tu parles sérieusement ? C'est du lard ou du cochon ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## nausicae51

salut, gaditano d´adoption
je crois bien pouvoir insister que "quedar" ç´est " rester avec"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Nausicae:

Ce serait vrai dans le sens réel, mais Marcadi te parle du sens figuré, de l'expression imagée, ce qui est donc complètement différent.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Vergari

Hola Marcadi:

La oposición que haces entre quedarse/meterse con alguien, está clara que se refiere al sentido figurado, lo contrario sería demasiado evidente, además yo diría: _quedar con alguien_, y no _quedar*se* con alguien_.

En mi opinión, Gévy te lo explica muy bien. Si te puede ayudar más a entenderlo: meterse con alguien es más directo, quedarse con alguien es más indirecto, por eso se valora más, porque es más sutil.

Cuando _te quedas con alguien_, normalmente es que _te estás metiendo con él_ también, en cierta manera. Aunque también puede ser en un contexto de broma, con amigos, por ejemplo:

- ¿No sabes que tu hermana se ha divorciado?
+ ¿Cómo? ¿Te estás quedando conmigo o qué?
- No,no, de verdad, ¿no te has enterado?

Normalmente cuando _se meten contigo_ lo aprecias, pero cuando _se quedan contigo_ no, y eso suele dar mucha más rabia, porque te hace pasar por tonto delante de los demás, y la persona que lo ha hecho queda como más inteligente que tú .

Espero haber ayudado

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Rien à ajouter à ce qu'a dit Gévy mais je voudrais insister sur: 


> ¿Te estás quedando conmigo?


C'est le gérondif que l'on emploie habituellement pour cette acception, il n'y donc pas de confusion possible avec: ¿te quedas conmigo? ce qui dans ce cas correspond bien, nausicae51 à : "Tu restes avec moi".

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Vergari

Hola otra vez:

Sí, si Nausicae54 tiene razón, _quedarse con alguien_ también significa, por ejemplo:

_Me quedo con mi hermana en este bar_

Pero también, _meterse con alguien_ puede ser:

_Me metí con mi hermana en la cueva_ ("entré" en la cueva)

Pero no se distinguen ambas expresiones por el uso del gerundio, mirad:

_Se quedó conmigo_

Tiene dos singificados, ¿no? El sentido de que "permaneció" conmigo o en el sentido de que me _vaciló_, esto depende del contexto.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

_Quedarse con alguien_ generalmente se emplea cuando alguien le está "tomando el pelo" a otro, con buena o no tan buena intención.

Pero _meterse con alguien_ generalmente tiene un matiz más serio, el de molestar, incordiar, incluso ofender, intencionadamente.

¿No os parece así?

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Vergari said:


> Pero no se distinguen ambas expresiones por el uso del gerundio, mirad:
> 
> _Se quedó conmigo_


Tienes razón me he precipitado pero yo hablaba de la pregunta directa. Lo más habitual, si preguntamos en presente simple es que añadamos: ¿o qué?


----------



## Vergari

Sí Cintia&Martine, el _...o qué? _es muy expresivo y ofrece la posibilidad de que el otro se explique o excuse, ya que demostramos que nos hemos dado cuenta de que nos la querían "colar" . Gévy y Pinairun lo explican muy bien.

Si os interesa, otra expresión de _quedarse con alguien_ es cuando informamos que se ha retenido y memorizado a la persona. Debe venir del _me he quedado con tu cara_, o sea, que no me pasarás inadvertido la próxima vez y ya te he catalogado, normalmente como negativo, o sea que expresamos que ya estamos prevenidos, por ejemplo:

- ¿Te has fijado en su hermano?
+ Sí, ya *me he quedado con él*, la próxima vez que le vea no pienso ni mirarle. Al principio, el _tío_ creía que *se estaba quedando conmigo* y cuando veía que pasaba de él se ha empezado a *meter con mi novia*, el muy cobarde.

Es un poco complicado...

Saludos


----------



## Marcadi

Merci à tous, je vois un peu mieux sauf que j'ai l'impression que Vergari et Pinairun disent 2 choses contraires :

- Vergari 
Normalmente cuando *se meten contigo** lo aprecias*, pero cuando _se quedan contigo_ no, y eso suele dar mucha más rabia, porque te hace pasar por tonto delante de los demás, y la persona que lo ha hecho queda como más inteligente que tú .

- Pinairun
Pero *meterse con alguien* generalmente tiene un *matiz más serio, el de molestar, incordiar, incluso ofender, intencionadamente.*

Les équivalences suivantes s'approchent-elles de l'idée de chaque expression:
-*te estas quedando conmigo? = tu te fiches de moi?* 
comme l'a suggéré Gevy, peut être bien ou mal pris, selon le ton et la situation 
(et le "ou quoi" fonctionne aussi en français)

-*meterse con alguien = *davantage le sens de* taquiner* (donc molestar,etc)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Contradiction... oui et non. 
Cela dépendra du contexte. 
- Nous avons tous des gosses (ou des amis) autour de nous que nous adorons faire enrager : _nos metemos con ellos_ mais cela ne va pas très loin car il n'y a aucune volonté de faire mal, seulement de voir une réation un peu vive.

- Par contre si un adolescent arrive du lycée et déclare: _Los matones del instituto han vuelto a meterse conmigo_ cela peut signifier qu'il a été racketé ou sérieusememt molesté.

¡Bendito contexto! 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ivan.aquino

La verdad toda esa conversación me ha confundido más..
He aquí lo que se acostumbra por estas latitudes:

"Meterse" con alguien tiene varios sentidos:
 a) Molestar a alguien. "¡No te metas conmigo!" 
 b) Entrar a algún lugar con alguien. "¡Métete al mar con tu hermano!"

"Quedarse" con alguien: 
a) Permanecer en algún lugar con alguien. "¡Quédate en la casa con tu hermanito!"
b) Elegir a alguien  "¿Con cual candidato te vas a quedar?"


Espero les ayude. Saludos!


----------



## Vergari

Lo siento Marcadi si he producido una confusión:

Cuando digo _lo aprecias_ en este contexto, me refiero a que "te das cuenta, lo notas", no en el sentido afectuoso de apreciar a alguien .

¡Qué rica y qué traidora que es la lengua!

Saludos


----------



## Marcadi

Bon, eh bien merci à tous... J'y vois plus clair !


----------



## Elephanta

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola/Salut, quisiera saber si en francés existe un equivalente a la expresión: No te metas con mi hermana (en el sentido de no te acerques, no le hagas daño). "Meterse con" en el sentido de agredir.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Como puedes ver tu pregunta ha sido unida a un hilo ya abierto. Por favor, léelo desde el principio.
Otras posibilidades:
- N'embête / (Ne) Cherche / Fais pas chier / N'emmerde (esto dos últimos más vulgares) / pas ma sœur ! 
O en lenguaje de jóvenes:
- Fais pas yèche ma sœur !

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

